# Rumor: Trade offer from San Antonio



## B-Ball Fanatic (Jul 29, 2005)

Sa.com reported that a source had told them that the Mavericks turned down Nesterovic for Abdul-Wahad. If this has any truth to it I do not know what to think about that.

Could someone like Nesterovic be a fit in big D?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

We finally get rid of one tall white dude, and then...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Id rather us stick with Wahad than even put Nesterovic in a game.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

y would SA want wahad


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

That's pretty bad from the Spurs' standpoint. They tried to offer up a guy who started 90% of the games at Center for them the past two regular seasons for a guy who doesn't play and won't play, and they were turned down. 


As a Spurs fan, I wouldn't want to trade Rasho for Abdul-Wahad anyway, but I'm amazed that proposal was even offered, and I'm embarassed for the Spurs that the Mavs were turn it down.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

nutmeged3 said:


> y would SA want wahad


It's not that they want Wahad, it's that they want to get rid of Rasho.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Much props to the mavs that they turned it down. I guess the Spurs were tryin to get rid some of the cap space, and props to the mavs cuz we all know we were never going to use him.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Heh, am I the only one who would much rather have Rasho rather than Abdul-Wahad?


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Heh, am I the only one who would much rather have Rasho rather than Abdul-Wahad?


Nope...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Heh, am I the only one who would much rather have Rasho rather than Abdul-Wahad?



Rasho isn't that bad of a player. I'm not sure why everyone thinks he completely stinks. The thing is he's making a lot of money over the next 4 seasons, so that's why the Mavs wouldn't want him.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

I wouldn't of made that trade either.IMO turning down this trade shows that the Mavs want to really fix their Cap Space.Or they think they will sign Hunter or Mbenga is ready to be the back-up.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nesterovic is a good defender.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

The way I see it, is that Nesterovic has actually played in the last 3 years. Not only that we'd be trading nothing for another big. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

good turn down...Nasha aint gonna put us over the top and TAW should be retiring giving us that much more cap space...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I would've taken it. Rasho is Rasho, but he is still a upgrade from "inconsistent" Damp or Bradley.

And he would actually play, unlike Wahad...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> I would've taken it. Rasho is Rasho, but he is still a upgrade from "inconsistent" Damp or Bradley.
> 
> And he would actually play, unlike Wahad...



That's ignoring the money though. Rasho is due a lot of money over the next 4 seasons, and a team like Dallas wouldn't want to be paying him starter's money when he wouldn't be a starter.


----------

